# JavaMail - Authenticator



## DP (13. Feb 2004)

hallo!

ich will bei mir via javamail mails verschicken. da mein server eine authentifizierung braucht, fülle ich entsprechend den authenticator und füge diesen der session entsprechend hinzu. leider meldet mein mailserver, dass eine authentifizierung notwendig ist und die mails gehen daher nicht raus.

hat jemand einen funktionierenden code bzgl. authenticator?! denn viel falsch kann man da ja nicht machen...

danke


----------



## AlArenal (18. Feb 2004)

```
String host = ;
    String user = ;
    String pass = ;
    String proto= "smtp";
    String from = ;
    String to = ;
    String text = "";


    Properties props = System.getProperties();

    props.put("mail.smtp.host", host);
    props.put("mail.smtp.auth", "true");

    Session mail_session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);

    MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(mail_session);
    message.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
    message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(to));
    message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(email));
    message.setSubject(subject);
    message.setText(text);
    message.saveChanges();

    Transport transport = mail_session.getTransport(proto);
    transport.connect(host, user, pass);

    transport.sendMessage(message, message.getAllRecipients());
    transport.close();
```
[/code]


----------



## DP (26. Feb 2004)

danke. werd ich nachher bei men vernünftigen bier austesten


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String host = ;
> String user = ;
> String pass = ;
> ...



joh, funktioniert bestens. danke!


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2006)

Hallo, der Code sieht ja soweit verständlich aus. Welche klassen muss ich dafür importieren damit es läuft? Bin Anfänger.


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2006)

javax.mail


----------



## Hero (20. Okt 2009)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:


> ```
> String host = ;
> String user = ;
> String pass = ;
> ...



Diese eine Stelle im Quelltext geht nicht!
Kann mir jemand eine andere Quelltext kopie geben?


----------

